# Headlights required by cops running radar?



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

are officers required to have their headlights on while sitting on the side of the road at night looking for speeding cars?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: headlights*

In some states if the officer is actually running radar, they are required to have there parking lights on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: headlights*



andy0921 said:


> In some states if the officer is actually running radar, they are required to have there parking lights on.


do you know if this applies to massachusetts?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: headlights*



Unregistered said:


> do you know if this applies to massachusetts?


No, I don't.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: headlights*

How about the real story....Hey, I got pulled over tonight for speeding and didnt see the cop because he was on the side of the road without his lights on....Damn that tickets really going to cost me. Maybe if I get on a Police website they can help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: headlights*

next time I will leave the blues on so you know I am there well in advance...... I'm sorry.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: headlights*

There is no rule, regulation or law in Massachusetts that requires us to have any lights on while conducting traffic enforcement.


----------

